# engine telling knock knock jokes



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

ok guys I havent posted in a while or very much at all but I have a few questions. Today my gto started making knocking noises I know its possibly time for a rebuild and im fine with that but im not going to rebuild an aluminum block because I intend on boosting later. I am expecting my first child in the next 6 months and will not be spending money on the engine I want right now (400+ ci stroker).

my questions are: If I have a 5.3l iron block full engine if I move my heads, cam and everything that bolts to this engine to that 5.3l can I run it with my current tune if I use the smaller 5.3l injectors (with harness adapter of corse if needed). I dont care if it runs rich just dont want to spend big money on a tune and then spend more money on a tune for the engine I want.

I also have a stock ecm with stock tune I could run leaving stock 5.3 truck cam in and just use my 243 heads 

Would this work? I have no problem spending the cash i just cant right now but I ALREADY BOUGHT MY GOAT FEST TICKETS and just want to make it there and back.

engine knocking
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbW0wadDwag

its not in the valves
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HR1Bs1d5fs

5.3l that I have out of my z71


----------



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

also this is not a daily so it wont see many miles i would be willing to do a mail order from nelson performance because i have previous history with them on my boosted z71 tune that they did a great job on they already have this 5.3 engine in there system they would just have to transfer the maps to the gto ecm if i leave it the way it is now


----------



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

just realized i dont have my sig filled out. this should work in the mean time


----------



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

now my sig should show


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ouch, that sounds bad. I would not recommend such a swap without a tune. You have a much different displacement volume and with a random injector value who knows where you'll be fuel-wise. With the cam and heads it would probably run like poo. Might be time to pick up a tuning suite and learn to tune.

If you leave the engine stock, heads and all with the ECM it could work i suppose.


----------



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks bud. I'm thinking about leaving the truck engine alone and just running it while I build my engine. Stock tune can't be too hard to do if I pick up hp tuners with wideband


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That would be the best idea. When you get done you'll still have a motor you can sell. Once you figure it out tuning is fairly easy. Time consuming but reasonably easy.


----------



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok thanks a 
lot for your time. I was expecting more people to comment but I'm coming from the cummins community which I guess is much bigger


----------

